# COIL PACK - new info page 13 post 126



## Wak

Chaps, Â

Watchdog are done with this phase..i.e. they have raised awareness of the issue and its now down to VAG to make good on their word of fixing cars and restoring faith.

If you still have a complaint then please send it to Watchdog.

What they are really after now is how you are dealt with over the next few months. VAG have declined the offers to attend the show but WD will look into it again if customers are unfairly treated.

Audi are working flat out to get good coil packs out to the dealers and a quote stated they "Hope" to be able to reach a good supply level by the middle of March.

Everyone who feels they have been severely inconvenienced, who has already payed out, who is out of warranty and had to pay etc should write to Audi Customer services and put down every detail and thought you have on the issue in a concise and sincere manor. Â

I think anyone writing in now can use the press announcement and Watchdog publicity as references and make requests for what you feel is fair.

Press announcements and my letters are here to help you: - 
http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/coilrecall.htm

e.g. if your out of warranty and had to pay for coil pack replacement then in light of the issues I'd ask for compensation of costs and how to arrange for all packs to be replaced.

If you feel you have been inconvenienced by more, then state it but keep it calm its all too easy to get emotional writing a letter.

Unfortunately I dont believe you will get much more than just coil pack replacements and I wouldnt just wait for Audi to contact you, you need to contact CS for any compensation and your dealer for replacements.

I know some of you have not had a good experience with Audi CS, but they have been great with me and I do rate them for the efforts to keep everyone mobile and they seem to have tried hard to minimise the inconvenience to customers. Â

Things are moving in the right direction so lets hope everyone gets sorted and can get back to reliable motoring. Â Â 

Please post here your experiences of responses to letters and compensation.

Did the dealer just fix one or replace all..are they promising replacements for you ...etc.


----------



## ttroy225

Wak,
I've been Speaking to a friend who is also a VW tech and he has been told by hq that there is no recall (as you already know). But if a car comes in they are to replace all coil packs and not just the faulty one.


----------



## Wak

> Wak,
> Â Â Â Â I've been Speaking to a friend who is also a VW tech and he has been told by hq that there is no recall (as you already know). But if a car comes in they are to replace all coil packs and not just the faulty one.


I think thats true, but for someone whos had failures there is no confirmation of wether he has to have another failure before replacement or not.

Plus no compensation mentioned for those who've had to pay and I dont think they are in a position to replace all coils yet..

If you have a failure they will only replace the failed coil as there still isnt enough stock to cope...with doing them all...hopefully over the next few months it situation will change... :-/


----------



## Guest

This is not what I've been told by my local dealer (Lomond Audi, Glasgow).

My THIRD coil pack in 12 months failed on Sunday. Audi roadside said they would have a courtesy car at my dealer for monday when I dropped it off (did they HECK!!).

I was told that coil packs were being strictly rationed to only getting cars back on the road. I asked for my fourth pack to be replaced at this time, but they declined saying this would only be done when stocks were sufficient to get all cars back on the road.

As for a courtesy car....an Astra Convertible (in this weather?). I have been onto Audi Customer Serice to say this is unacceptable for the costs of the lease/tax etc that I am paying. Next stop, I'll try Lex (who is leasing the car).

I was told a fortnight to get my TT back on the road :-[


----------



## Guest

Someone said their dealer would fit a replacement ignition coil within 2 weeks. My 3 month TT with less than 3000 miles broke down on Jan 31st. My dealer has told me 6 weeks and in the meantime I'm driving a Vauxhall Omega which Audi are paying Â£95 a day to hire. I wrote to Audi CS 8 days ago and have'nt had a reply by post or phone.


----------



## Dr_Parmar

just got a call from veritas audi today,
they said that the replacement coil packs wont be arriving until march and that they are placing my TT in secure storage ???


----------



## davidh

Lost my coil pack on 10th Jan at 08.30. Audi Roadside had picked up the car by 09.45 and CS had delivered a Ford Focus by 10.00. When told on Saturday that my car would be in for at least 5 weeks, I asked for an Audi to replace the TT and on Monday I picked up a 1.4 A2 which I have to say is a brilliant car.
Can't say enough good things about Roadside and CS.
See separate thread for story about my TT.


----------



## shao_khan

Slightly off topic - but involves Audi CS but not coil pack but the saga of my dash pod, so in total I have had 11 dash pods, all in all 13 weeks in the dealer all of them were faulty reconned units.

Audi CS have written to me stating they accept no liability for my inconvenience or that to the dealer, the fact I had so many was just bad luck and effectively these things happen, made me mad - this is main reason of why car is going, I am fed up with being treated as a second rate customer by Audi UK (my car also has had 2 clutches, 3 mafs and a continuous number of trim rattles that cannot be fixed, dropping windows and leaks around the hood) all fixed now but spoilt the car for me.

Sorry to drag on, basic point was to wish you guys well with Audi customer services and hope you have a better time than me - another Audi? I doubt it very much.
Chris


----------



## jedstter

You'll have to forgive me as I'm not toally up on the coil pack issue, butcan I expect mine to go ??? Haven't had any problems as yet with 2500 miles on the clock am I riding a ticking bomb ?? :-[


----------



## Wak

> You'll have to forgive me as I'm not toally up on the coil pack issue, butcan I expect mine to go ??? Haven't had any problems as yet with 2500 miles on the clock am I riding a ticking bomb ?? :-[


With the number of Coil packs out there of the H part design which havent failed its really a gamble and a good few of them will probably last the course...with your 2500 miles I guess its a 2003 spec and I rekon you will probably already have J packs in it.

There is a way to tell!
One way to check if you can manage to undo the 2 1/4 turn screws of your engine cover: - Â 
Obviously dont remove these coils or connectors but if you look at the right hand side you should see a vertical ridge of plastic. Â 
If its fully visible its probably an H part Â if its half visible its the better J part. Â


----------



## Guest

Why are 2000 models not affected. Whats the differences.


----------



## Wak

> Why are 2000 models not affected. Whats the differences.


Earlier 2000 models had these Hitachi packs.
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/warranty/4co ... ackold.htm

Look at the middle pictures.


----------



## jedstter

Cheers for the info, I'll have a poke around at the weekend I think...


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt

My brother in law's SEAT Leon 20VT Cupra, which as far as I'm aware has the 'TT180' engine developed the dreaded coil pack problem.
Said car was trailered across to the local SEAT dealer - and dispatched within 20 minutes. I was very surprised. Comments?


----------



## Guest

Interesting to hear about the SEAT. One of my collegues got the Cupra almost the same week as I got my TT. He's had no problems. I'm on my THIRD coil pack failure. My TT went in 10 days ago....I spoke to my dealer yesterday - another 7-10 working days to wait!

I wonder if I should nick one of my mates coil packs over lunch.

I'm also interested in the compensation thread. I'm paying 470/pmonth business lease for my 180C never mind the tax. If I've lost the TT for the best part of 3 weeks - should I claim from Audi CS


----------



## Wak

> should I claim from Audi CS


If you dont ask you dont get, give it a go! :-/


----------



## jonno

I suppose it had to happen
Had my 1st go on [email protected] 10,990 miles and I was wondering....

Has anyone who's had CP failure checked out their catalysts?
Just wondering if there is likely to be any knock-on impact of failure (what with new cats rather more pricey than 4x new CPs) 

Out of interest, except by doing an MOT style emissions test, how do you check they are 100% OK?

Anyone know the current state of play on supply of coil packs? I tried a few dealers over the weekend, some said "possibly" and most just laughed [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Oh joy, more driving to work in a "tank", well its the same size and probably performs about the same...
any one any experience of the lofty heights of a Pug 406 diesel??
(its a sensible family care ffs!)


----------



## jedstter

Thanks for the info Wak...on the "J part" coils. I had a poke around in the engine and seem to have been blessed with J Part coils....so hopefully I may escape the problem...fingers crossed.

Cheers ;D


----------



## jedstter

I don't know if it helps or if you already are aware but an Audi Service Manager at the local dealer said that just about all cars got "J" part coils after week 20 2002. Anyone else confirm this ?


----------



## Wak

Useful info, Any late cars from 2002 are probably ok.

Only time will tell if we start seeing more coil failures.

regards
Wak


----------



## Guest

I've had a second one go two weeks ago (30K miles), first went in December 2002. Four weeks off the road for that one, and this time, as before, no information from the dealer (Robinson's, Norwich) on when replacements will be available. I told them that I wanted all CP's replaced this time and I wanted a spare. They said that this was impossible, they would only be supplied with enough to get all the disabled cars back on the road.

On the first occasion they did not admit to it being a major problem - just told me that there were no spares in the UK...or in Germany!

This time, "It's a disaster for VAG, isn't it?" I suggested. "It is rather unfortunate" was the response. They have supplied me with cars (A6 the first time, this time an Astra turbo which they hastily replaced with an A3). Actually, the Astra was quite good fun. The A3 is close to a snail. Next car? How about an Impreza? Any comparisons out there?


----------



## Dr_Parmar

just got my TT back after it being off the road due to coil pack failre for 3 weeks!!

kudos to Veritas audi and roadside assistance for keping me mobile ;D


----------



## Wak

Audi CS have told me that there is draft proposal stating that a workshop initiative is imminent to replace all coils when stocks are available and currently stock levels are not high enough.

Its still only draft and until Audi DE dont give the go ahead they cant issue it.

They did say they will assist anyone in or out of warranty so if you have paid out..write to CS and explain your costs to get some compensation.
:-/

For now only failed coils will be replaced, thay did say the J pack is definitely revised and a better design.


----------



## Guest

well if they can assist anyone in or out of a warranty. can you please assist me with your kids and change our two year olds nappy... ;D...sorry i wont post anymore non TT comments. but i just couldnt resist.


----------



## Wak

> well if they can assist anyone in or out of a Â warranty. can you please assist me with your kids and change our two year olds nappy... ;D...sorry i wont post anymore non TT comments. but i just couldnt resist.


   bloody hell I'm going to take her computer away! Â  

In the history of all bad ideas, letting your partner have a TT forum account ranks highly!!


----------



## Guest

[smiley=bigcry.gif] lol


----------



## R6B TT

Well at least Mrs Wak knows how to use it and the benefits - my Mrs just calls it 'That f***ing Website'
Better not tell her I'm booking next friday off and going to Bicester for some tweaking.
Rob


----------



## natt

I'm back again. Another went at 7:50 this morning and I'm still waiting for the RAC.
Irony is I was going to pop into Exec Audi today to give um a copy of my V5 so they could claim for the hire car they gave me last time.

Cheers to the RAC who helpfully called Audi Assist, which I'm not entitled to (import) and so delayed sending a recovery vehicle !

Exec Audi are being cool already. Have already offered to have a car ready. Let's hope they still offer 70% (or more this time) of the cost of the repair, cause my Warranty doesn't cover the cost of Audi labour.

Now where's that BMW/Porsche brochure...?


----------



## natt

It was fixed by 11:30 am the same day! Not bad. Plus Audi payed 100% instead of charging my Warranty company 30% as they did last time.


----------



## purplett

Classic Mrs Wak - for what it's worth you have the sympathies of Mrs Purple. But she's not allowed to play solitaire on this let alone log on and converse.

oops piccy gone... will fix when sober


----------



## silver

Very positive experience this morning....

Accepting the fact that the coil packs are faulty and shouldn't be burning out in the first place, I have to say I've been very pleased with the response I got today...

On my way to work today, a few miles from home the car lost power, and the engine managment warning light came on, sure enough as I let the revs drop to pull onto the hard shoulder the mis-fire / rough running became obvious. I limped the car to Winchester services and called the RAC assist.

They arranged for an Audi assist driver to come out and he arrived within an hour of my call. Plugged in his computer, diagnosed cylinder-1 mis-fire and then returned to the back of his van to pull out a brand new coil pack.

2 minutes to fit, and I was back on my way to work; only an hour and half lost start to finsh!

I think I was very lucky this morning, I hope those of you with cars off the road for weeks are being sorted out now.


----------



## Andy_O

Just had my 2001 TTC180Q into the dealers today to try and solve an intermittent 'flat spot' that I have been having on the car. Â The diagnostic kit returned a failure code which pointed to a possible problem with the coil packs but the Teccie could not narrow it down to which cylinder. He said the car was OK to drive and I should call Audi Assist if/when it fails as they were not prepared to replace all 4 coil packs.

I feel this is a safety issue as I have been sent away with a car which I now know could have a loss of power at any time. Â Should I push to have all 4 coil packs replaced as a Safety Issue or just sue the garage when I get side swiped coming out of a junction after loosing power?


----------



## donna_kebab

Just took my TTR into Martins, Basingstoke for first service and enquired about the situation with the Coil Packs, the Service Manager told me that they are only replacing as the coils go (which we knew), but anyway the new ones are exactly the same. So he is telling me that the replacements are just as bad and ALL TT's may suffer.

I understood this not to be the case, especially with previous postings showing pictures of the difference.

Obviously trying to fob me off ( being a girl) with some technical crap, so that I don't push for replacement.

Also, while youre all listening, what do you reckon I should expect to pay for the service when i go back to collect later!


----------



## clived

I had a 2nd (well acutually it was a 3rd - 2 coils went first time as it turns out) failure this weekend which was fixed by the Audi mobile technician. He assured me that the new coils are revised and that they are not liable to fail in the same way.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## natt

Something Beena said got me thinking.....

Both times mine have gone were within 200 yards of each other, about 1 mile from my home.

Has anyone had any go after being on the road significantly longer? 
I hope not, as this would alay some fears of being stranded further afield.


----------



## Guest

The first went when i started the car (thought I had blown the ECU of somethign at first!). ???
The second happened about 30 seconds after starting car, just as I was setting out for work. ;D
The last two went at exactly the same place on the drive back from work  (thankfully about 500 yards from home so was able to chug back and put him away in the garage).
All were fixed by the ADT so i was happy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## purplett

Hmm, re: NaTT's point about Beena's point, a pattern emerges. My one and only CP failure was, and I've carefully worked this out, about 800 yards from home (cold wet morning).

Just a thought...


----------



## Wak

> Â Should I push to have all 4 coil packs replaced as a Safety Issue or just sue the garage when I get side swiped coming out of a junction after loosing power?


Word is they will replace all coils eventually but dont expect to have the stock to cope for another 3 months.. you could try pushing but they wont be able to cope just yet.

p.s. Some one we know who has been on holiday returned today...got into his Seat....and had a coil pack failure getting home! Lets see if he turns up!  ;D


----------



## JohnD

Hi,

I have had two failures and both of those occurred about a mile from home, it must be the cold start and rapid heating of the engine that finally kills them. Just had a phone call from Grogan, Chelmsford to say that mine is ready for collection after 3 weeks!!! I can enjoy the sunshine now! better stay that way.

JohnD. ;D


----------



## Wak

> Hi,
> 
> I have had two failures and both of those occurred about a mile from home, it must be the cold start and rapid heating of the engine that finally kills them. Just had a phone call from Grogan, Chelmsford to say that mine is ready for collection after 3 weeks!!! I can enjoy the sunshine now! better stay that way.
> 
> JohnD. ;D


In some agreement with this another well known forum member mentioned above.........

arrived back after 3 weeks holiday picked up his Seat yesterday and had a coil pack failure driving on his way home from the airport...luckily fixed yesterday at the Seat dealer........

BUT THERES MORE....

He's had a CP failure today in his TT...hire car and transporter due tomorrow! I wont mention any names.. ....but if you think windows you wont be far off! 

So what are the odds of having 2 VAG cars and having 2 CP failures in 2 Days with cars that have been parked up for a while! :-/


----------



## jonno

4 what is worth - my CP experience

Mine went but I was 15 miles from home at the time, so car was warm.

re how many they replace - my warranty invoice shows 4 x 'type J' CPs.

... but then again, this is a dealer (  ) , this was about 3 weeks ago, early March.


----------



## paul_w

HELLOOOOOO...

Sorry I've been quiet, I've been catching up with things after a working trip to India and a two week holiday touring the Grand Canyon etc.

Well now, where shall I start? Suppose I should start from when I put my Audi TT away in my garage on trickle charge and drove the Seat Leon to Gatwick in order to leave it there for 11 nights.

So we got back Monday morning and collected the Seat from the hotel. Then we drove up the M23 and were just coming off the slip road onto the M25 when it started missing and juddering with the accompanying engine management light coming on.

During the next three hours we were collected by the AA, taken to Seat Camberley and treated to their last coil pack. All fixed we drove home.

That night I unpacked the TT started the engine, all OK!

Tuesday I drove 12 miles to work in the TT with no issues. Drove home at 7pm to with half a mile from home only to find that the exact same thing happened. I was utterly shocked!! Anyhow I called Audi customer services and was put through to Audi Roadside who immediately arranged for the car to be picked up and a rental dropped off. I said no need to come tonight as I am home now.

This morning a hire car turned up just as an Audi technician in a van also came with a new coil pack and fitted it there and then.

So I have to say that the service from Audi and Seat has been first class. I'm still a bit shocked and wondering how bad my luck is that two totally different cars in terms of age, milage, location and storage temperature both failed with 24 hours, after standing for just 11 days.

Then I had a nice follow up call from Audi to appologise for the issue.

I did ask about the 2cm drop and as you can guess they have other things on their plate right now..

Paul.


----------



## donna_kebab

A friend took delivery of a new 225 S3 2 fridays ago, he waited until after 1000 miles to up the revs, all as instructed, anyway on Saturday night it went bang and was taken to Guildford Audi, who told him, its either the Engine Management System, or the Coil Packs!! ?? Brand New Car - Worrying, thoug they have had it a week and apparantly not done anything with it yet, so watch this space.


----------



## donna_kebab

Guess What Guys, the Brand New S3 has had COIL PACK FAILURE! :-[

So it seems no-one is safe, so the Guy at Basingstoke Audi was right, even some of the new ones are affected. No point in demanding all four to be replaced then. 

So as for the new ones that we are assured will not fail in the same way - who knows?

My mates S3 is in Audi Guildford and the Coil Packs are on (quoted) 3 week delivery. ???


----------



## jedstter

Having spoken to an Audi Engineer in Portsmouth he advised that even though cars were new it didn't neccessarily mean that they were equipped with "J" packs. Has the S3 been confirmed as having the "J" Packs?


----------



## Wak

I'd also be careful about branding new packs faulty in any mass produced component there will be a bad one ..he may have just been unlucky. :-/


----------



## pette

Result!
I've been holding off posting this as, knowing Audi staff visit here, I didn't want to compromise the outcome. Anyway, after my fourth coil packed up (just before Christmas) I wrote to Kevin Rose with my concerns about reliability and damage to the brand image and got a nice reply from his assistant. I'd also sent a nice list of questions about the potential recall and what parts would be fitted, which after a couple of letters they've now answered. What I was particularly interested in was whether there was going to be another issue of this part used in a recall or further repairs. The answer is no, the current 115J part is apparently the 'fixed' part and will be used in all future breakdown repairs and any retrofits (a recall has still not been decided upon). Also, very nicely, they decided to to payup the equivalent of one months' loan payment and one months' insurance for the period the car was off the road and at the dealership waiting a replacement for coil no.5. And not in vouchers to be used against Audi services, but in real money!


----------



## Wak

Good result...also got a letter today from Audi CS.

Quote:-
" A workshop campaign has now been agreed whereby we will replace all of the ignition coils in cars that are affected when we have parts available to do so"

blah blah..."work will be carried out as soon as possible and I would advise that your local Audi Centre will be able to advise you when parts are available"

So I suggest contact your Audi Centre and get advice from them. :-/


----------



## pette

I'm alright now as I've already got 4 115J's ;D
(and a couple of spares!)


----------



## donna_kebab

OK So I take it all back!

It wasn't the coil packs on the S3 It was the Control Unit (- Presume they mean the EMS Control Unit?) Anyway should be back on the road within a week.

Good! I havent even been in it yet!!


----------



## pette

Crafty f*****s,

A mile down the road on the way to work this morning that familiar misfiring sound filled the air. I thought it can't be a coil as I've got a full set of 'J' issue parts. Turned round, went home, plugged in the laptop and cylinder 4 was showing a misfire. Removed the cover and all the stuff to get at the coil and found that mysteriously the coil had changed from the 'J' part I fitted before Christmas back into an old 'H' type part. Fortunately, I had a couple of spare 'J's so was able to get mobile again. This must mean that while Ipswich Audi had my car for a month waiting to for coils to arrive, they must have robbed one of my 'J's to fix someone elses' car. I supposed they picked cylinder four as it's impossible to see without taking all that 'control valve' stuff off. I've checked them all now and I've definitely got a full set of 'J's. I feel like security marking them in case they do this again next time it goes in for service.

That brings my total to six failed packs...


----------



## purplett

Like to be a fly on the wall when you confront them PeTTe [smiley=argue.gif]

By the way, I had pack no:2 go on startup last monday, but ADT sorted within a couple of hours. Didn't even need to use my spare from the glovebox ;D

Andy


----------



## scoTTy

That is very very naughty 

I'd definately have a chat with them!


----------



## clived

I had my 4th go at 3pm on Saturday - just too late for ADT to come out (they finish at 4 and don't work Sundays...) so had to be without till yesterday morning. They actually replaced *2* as the computer was showing mis-fire and cylinders 4 (the only remaining old coil pack) and 3, a new coil pack. Fingerers crossed that the reading for 3 was just caused by the sensitivity of the sensor picking up the misfire from cyl. 4 (the ADT exaplaination...) and not an actual failure...!!!

Clive


----------



## pette

Cheers guys,

I actually wasn't going to bother even mentioning it knowing that they'd probably deny all knowledge, but I might now. Several people have said I should have it out with them.


----------



## Guest

Pette.......What the dealers seem to have done is nothing short of theft.....it is theft as defined under the theft act 1968. you must not let this one go.once fitted the part is your property.no person can remove it without your permission(I assume you gave none!!!!) give them hell.........and get your next service free etc etc.If they did it to me they would certainly regret it....where does it stop if ever they need a different part for something other than a coil pack......


----------



## pette

Wow, theft. I hadn't thought of it along those lines. I really wished I'd marked them now with a paint marker or something. I'm going in there on Friday afternoon, so I'll see what happens.


----------



## donna_kebab

If it is that they have 'stolen' the packs, its absolutely disgusting, can't you take a few forum members with you, I suspect you'll be in for one hell of a verbal fight!


----------



## Wak

WD may be interested in this twist...keep us informed of the outcome.


----------



## jtr63

Dealer hasn't got a leg to stand on. Either they were giving you bull about fitting the full set last time, or they have swiped one. Can't see them explaining that one away. BTW, who is the dealer concerned. If any other readers have had coil packs changed by them I'd want to get them checked out. Given what they have done I'd expect a lot more than just a free service as a result. Service manager's nuts on a plate and a written apology from the MD as minimum.


----------



## cuTTsy

Clive

Sorry to hear ou could not get an ADT on a Saturday after 4pm.
I called this Saturday at 2pm and guess what I could not get an ADT either! I obviously live in an obscure area with a small population of TT/Audi owners... Docklands...

Maybe one day we could nip down to the local halfords/carpart dealer and buy a new sparkplug, Just like my first car a mini.

Cuttsy


----------



## Dr_Parmar

helloo!!

audi customer serices have given me a voucher for Â£350 compensation with reagrds to the coil pack failure i had earlier this year 

cool eh? 8)


----------



## clived

> audi customer serices have given me a voucher for Â£350 compensation with reagrds to the coil pack failure i had earlier this year


Do you mind if I ask a) how long your car was off the road for in total?

Thanks, Clive


----------



## jonno

> helloo!!
> 
> audi customer serices have given me a voucher for Â£350 compensation with reagrds to the coil pack failure i had earlier this year
> 
> cool eh? Â 8)


... so you can by 2 extra sets of CPs ? ;D


----------



## Dr_Parmar

she was off for about a month! :-/


----------



## AndrewS

This may be a silly comment but.... this problem doesn't seem to affect older TT's. If this is true why don't you use (if Audi can supply) older coil packs? Are they compatible?


----------



## Wak

The Older bolt down packs have a completely different connector so wouldnt fit.

The ones that will which have the same connector are type G few were made and revised to H and now subsequently revised to J.

If you had a G and tried to buy one, Audi would give you the latest revision!

There must have been a reason for revising the G in the first place so there's not much point in going back. :-/


----------



## chainy

have there been any known j pack failures to date ?


----------



## Wak

> have there been any known j pack failures to date ?


None I am aware of!


----------



## chainy

> None I am aware of! Â


cool ;D im replacing the remainder of my none 'j' revision coils over the easter holiday (as long as i can find some time in between driving and waxing


----------



## DavidS

Hi

I wrote to Audi Customer Service regarding my Coil Packs having had 3 go so far. I was told they would be replaced in a "planned workshop service campaign". Whenever that may be.

Anyway yesterday I got my dealer to take the car and replace any type H coil packs and I'd pay. Three have been replaced so I now should have 4 type J.

It's cost me Â£104 for parts and labour. I have sent the receipt to Audi Customer Services and will see if they will reimburse me. The dealer wasn't yet authorised to do this as a warranty repair. I hate the principle of having had to pay but it's worth it for peace of mind.

David

2002 225TTC


----------



## Guest

pette....how did it go at the dealers re the swaped coil pack ??


----------



## pette

After much deliberation I decided not to mention it basically because:
a) I've already caused a huge scene in front of other customers at the dealership over the whole mis-management of the coil thing and I don't want to completely burn my bridges with them, as apart from this, I actually get on really well with them.
b) I was negotiating the purchases of an A4 cab and a 225C for someone else and didn't want to comprimise the deal.
c) Audi have already paid me out handsomely in cash for the inconvenience I've already experienced. I doubt if I could push for any more, even armed with this.

I decided to save it for some time in the future when I may need 'heavy armament'.


----------



## Guest

Had my 2nd CP failure last Thursday, a two miles from home. Limped back home and an Audi Dedicated Technician was there within an hour and replaced all four CPs with the new parts ( even the one that was replaced mid January. Now....that's more like it!! ;D


----------



## Mayur

A question... have any 2003 spec TT's been having coil pack failures?

Mayur


----------



## Wak

> A question... have any 2003 spec TT's been having coil pack failures?
> 
> Mayur


Only elderberry ones! something to do with the colour pigmentation requireing radioactive isotopes to create that glowing blue effect but also destroying coil packs. :-/


----------



## Mayur

> Only elderberry ones! something to do with the colour pigmentation requireing radioactive isotopes to create that glowing blue effect but also destroying coil packs. Â :-/


Thats ok then Wak. Phew, I was worried there for a second... at least mine's FHBlue and they don't seem to be affected.


----------



## Emmy

I'm sitting at home right now waiting for Audi Assist to arrive with another coil pack (well, I hope it's a coilpack - all the symptoms point to that!)... Oddly enough, I didnt use the TT for the past 2 days, and as soon as I started her up, she was running on three cylinders! How many of you have had a coilpack die whilst not being used?!?

Shash.


----------



## Guest

My first one went like that. Just finished washing the TTC and started it to go out and the old tractor syndrome occured right away. 
All 3 other times its been whilst driving.


----------



## Emmy

Replaced - all my packs are now J-spec! 

Really nice guy too - we spent the last hour and 20 minutes talking about other stuff! 

Shash.


----------



## Wak

> Replaced - all my packs are now J-spec!
> 
> Really nice guy too - we spent the last hour and 20 minutes talking about other stuff!
> 
> Shash.


Both times in effect....1st one overnight 2nd time after 4 hours being parked! :-/


----------



## Emmy

The switch on energy is what causes it to go after just sitting there...

Shash.


----------



## pette

I still think the weather may have something to do with this. 5 of my 6 failures have been when its been quite cold or icy, certainly below 5c, and all of them between Novermber and January. The ones I've disassembled all seem to have electrically arced across inside between the coil and the polepiece but the plastic insulator also seems to have cracked. I just wonder if when its really cold small amounts of moisture freeze in and around the insulator and crack it, thus starting off the chain of events...


----------



## Emmy

Hey guys!

*BREAKING NEWS*

I got a call from my sources at Audi today telling me that the J-spec coil has been SUPERCEEDED! There is now another coil called an 'L' coil (no-one knows what happened to 'K', they seem to have jumped it!).

There have been no announcements or anything yet (that I know of), and no-one seems to know what was wrong with the J coil. The failure rate of the J coil seems to be quite low (altho they have been known to fail), but we dont know if that's why it was superceeded. All L-spec coils are on backorder at the moment (the general concensus is that the Production Line has taken all of the first batch, so dealers have to wait for new stock), so you can't get one yet. As far as I know, J-spec coils will continue to be used until L-spec coils are available.

When I find out more, I'll let you know!

Thanks!

Shash.


----------



## jtr63

Does anyone know when the "planned workshop service campaign" is going to happen ? Will the change to the new "L" type coil packs mean further delays ? 
Does a new coil pack imply there is something wrong with "J" types as well ?


----------



## beastty

I thought I had got away with it, but alas on the way home today had the dreaded engine managment light go on accompanied by loss of power.

Hats off to Executive Audi this time though.

I called them from the motorway and limped the 10 miles or so to them. They had me back on the road in an hour and a half.


----------



## Wak

Had all 4 changed today.

Could be wrong...I will check again re J or L pack...!

...........Checked ...type J packs.


----------



## jtr63

> Had all 4 changed today to J packs


Is this the beginning of the planned workshop campaign to upgrade everyone with the faulty packs - or have you just been pestering ?


----------



## beastty

audi would only replace the faulty one for me, even after I made a play for them all to be replaced.


----------



## Wak

Wayside didnt give me any problem over replacing coil packs...I would write to Audi CS and ask them the situation.

They sent me a confirmation letter saying I could have all coil packs replaced, but I didnt have to show it to Wayside....they just did the change over!


----------



## Wak

The Letter:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/watchdog/audicscoilchange.jpg


----------



## Guest

Mr Wak, can I ask if this will effect my new car which is coming in September ? ??? Thanks I am a newbee on here and really dont know the history . Thanks honey.


----------



## Wak

all the history is here......
http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/coilrecall.htm
have fun!


----------



## Rogue

Hi everyone.

I'm a newbie to this forum, having just purchased a 225 Coupe which I am collecting on Wednesday.

This coil thread is worrying me a bit though.
The car is a 51 plate with 10.5k miles on it.
Should I be asking the dealer if the coils have been replaced on my car, or is there anything I can check out before driving away from the garage.

I have had terrible luck with my last two cars, and would like a bit of good luck for a change with the TT.

PS - Great forum, and it's nice to be here 8)

Rogue


----------



## Rogue

Talk about killing a thread with your first post 

Rogue


----------



## donna_kebab

> Talk about killing a thread with your first post Â
> 
> Rogue


Hi Welcome  Best to start a new thread called 'I am new' or something! You will get a better response!! We dont like reading the coil packs thread much, its depressing!!

Donna !


----------



## Wak

> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum, having just purchased a 225 Coupe which I am collecting on Wednesday.
> 
> This coil thread is worrying me a bit though.
> The car is a 51 plate with 10.5k miles on it.
> Should I be asking the dealer if the coils have been replaced on my car, or is there anything I can check out before driving away from the garage.
> 
> I have had terrible luck with my last two cars, and would like a bit of good luck for a change with the TT.
> 
> PS - Great forum, and it's nice to be here Â 8)
> 
> Rogue


Sorry bout that' its a bit old news now so dont check here that often...your welcome to IM me anytime.

51 spec may be affected if you look at the bottom of page 1 of this thread there is a visual check and you could ask the dealer to ensure they are J packs or greater.

they are about Â£15 quid each so they shouldnt quibble over Â£100 of parts/labour to fit if they want to sell a car IMO.


----------



## Sammers

Having mine replaced on Thursday when in for first service.

A 51(same as mine) reg will almost certainly have H (read dodgy) coil packs. don't worry about it too much, dealer should do it before purchase if you ask. It is pretty quick to replace them as well.

Craig


----------



## Rogue

Thanks for the welcome, guys, and also thanks for the info.
I was going to phone the dealer today to make sure the stone-chips on the bonnet have been repaired, so I'll ask them about the coils too.

I'm picking the car up tomorrow and then the girlfriend and I are driving down to Billinge for a family wedding (we live in Central Scotland) so it should be a nice drive to "break the car in" 

Jamie


----------



## Rogue

Well, the dealer has gotten back in touch to say that my car has the dreaded "H" coils, and that because mine weren't faulty they wouldn't need to change them.

However, he has said that they WILL change them when Bosch catch up with the production backlog, but can't give me a time estimate.

He also said that unfortunately this means that the car would have to break down for it to be given priority.

24k for a car, and I have to wait for it to break down ???

I've asked him to put into writing for me the fact that he has said they will replace the coil pack when stock permits.

This has put a bit of a downer on me going to collect the car tomorrow, but I'm sure it won't be long before I'm smiling again..........

Rogue


----------



## wendi

I spoke to Stortford Audi today and they said that as Audi haven't recalled cars for replacement coilpacks they won't replace mine (if they need to be replaced) until/if I break down!
:-/


----------



## Wak

If this helps you then print it and ask why the difference in attitudes to certain customers...
http://www.wak-tt.com/watchdog/audicscoilchange.jpg
:-/


----------



## woracle

Taking the car in for its first service in a few weeks and had to bend Audi CS's ear to authorise changing of the remaining 3 coil packs..The dealers won't do it without word from Audi UK. 

They'll do everything in their power to say no, but be persistent ..insist u have no confidence in the car, that it was dangerous when it happened first time at 70mph :-X, that taking it in for the workshop campaign will cost you congestion charge money ;D, that u ar going on a trip around Europe  etc..
Blast them with every excuse known to man and u will eventually get your coil packs..or wait for that campaign at the end of the year.. :-/


----------



## craig225

Oh Dear,, I thought I was going to be lucky and escape the coil pack problem,,,, but, have just tried to go out in the TT and it sounds like a bag of bolts.

Reminds me of the old days when you had to replace spark plugs every 10,000 miles !!

I'm assuming of course that it is a coil that has failed, running on only three cylinders and engine management light on..

As far as I can see there are two options,
1, call the local dealer and make sure he has some coils in stock, then try and drive it the 5 miles or

2. call audi recovery and see if it can be fixed at home.

Has anyon else had theirs fixed at home? or does it have to go in?

Craig ???


----------



## TT Law

Call Audi recovery! They replace all 'H' coils if called to the car.

Steve


----------



## craig225

Thanks Steve,

My warrenty book says that breakdowns are covered by RAC but I have in the past seen A6 estates driving around with Audi Service Logos on the side.

I will call Audi Customer Services when I get to work.

Lucky I have another car I can use !!

Craig.


----------



## craig225

All sorted,

Audi Tech turned up at my home after my phone call and replaced all 4 coils for the latest spec.

I'm a happy chappy again, ;D

Craig


----------



## boggie

My 2 year pan european warranty runs out soon (UK spec import) and it is fitted with the dodgy coils. Once it runs out I don't fancy my chances of getting them replaced, is there any way of getting them swapped whilst they still are ok? I will be very unhappy if they go wrong after and I have to pay for them 
Boggie


----------



## Guest

;D
Sterted my car (Black TTR225) up at 7.30 this morning, did'nt sound right but I thought it was just cold, got 100 yard down the road and the engine warning light came on so went strainght home an phoned Audi Roadside Assistance. James arrived at about 11.00 (I'd gone to work on the train - ugh) leaving my wife in charge. At 12 my wife phoned and said the job was done and the mechanic had left his mobile number for me to call. I called him and he said he'd replaced coil number 1 which had gone faulty and as a precaution coils 3 and 4 as well. I'm pleased with that especially as it took 3 weeks to replace coil number 2 in February.


----------



## Guest

Hmm, I had to call out AA due to the misfire (since I'm out of warranty). He said, definitely the coils; and no other probs reported by onboard computer. 
Limpted it down to Guildford Audi....they said the engine management system had failed (Â£600) !!!
Must admit I find that hard to believe, the engine was basically running OK, just the usual coil misfire above 3000 rpm - anyone any thoughts ??
Highly P****ed off, especially after having to have the dashpod computer replaced last year as well !
Quality of Audi electrics....couldn't replace a light bulb. There's a joke there somewhere :-/


----------



## boggie

Leez,
I don't know how good / bad / honest Guildford Audi are but if you suspect they are trying to rip you off I suggest you find a friendly member here to try their coilpacks and see if the car then works. If not then try the following:
Remove the plug for coil pack 1 and start the car. If it runs as badly as it does now then you have found the culpret, however if it gets worse or won't even start then this is a good coil pack so move on to the the second one and repeat the procedure.
If you do this to all four without finding a coilpack that when disconnected makes no change to engine roughness then Guildford Audi may well be correct and something more serious is at fault.
If however you do find a suspect coil pack, swap it with one of the others and check that the problem follows it to its new location. If it does then it is without doubt the coilpack that needs replacing.
Hope this helps, if nothing else it will at least put your mind at rest. there's nothing worse than the feeling that someone is taking the pi$$.
Boggie.


----------



## Guest

Cheers Boggie,
Should have done this first really before I let them have a go at it !
Maybe I'm just a suspicious git (or maybe I'm just mean ) but the damn thing will then have had Â£1800 worth of new electronics and its 3 years old !!!
Never buy a TT without a LONG warranty !
I'll post the final position just for interest....


----------



## uppTTnorth

Just had mine replaced today, even thought my car was in for just a few little niggles sorting, at least my dealer seems on the ball (Haysleden Audi-Doncaster)they just replaced them in case ;D


----------



## garvin

Well it had to happen sometime! On the way in to work this morning the engine started to misfire accompanied by the flashing 'engine' warning light. I phoned Audi Roadside Assistance at 07:40am, the technician arrived at 08:30am and all four coil packs were replaced by 09:00am.

Obviously not happy that a coil pack went 'AWOL' in the first place but can't complain about the service to rectify it - well done Audi CS [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hutters

Yesterday was my second instance of coil pack failure. Audi Roadside Technician turned up within 30 minutes. Took him about 30mins to do the job (replaced all four), whilst chatting about mods, tackdays, etc. Very nice guy - he even left me a spare coil pack, although I definitely wont need it he said 

I'm glad it happened when it did becuase we're off to France on Saturday on the Champagne Tour.


----------



## ttrev

Guys, I have a 2000w TT 225, and I have not heard of this issue. However my car is doing some weird creaking noises under slight braking as the nose dips, could this be related and how do I know if mine need replacing..

I've had the car from new and never heard anything from Audi on this...

I'm worried here :-/


----------



## Guest

ttrev - unlikely to be a coil related problem if its just under braking....Sounds more like a front suspension issue (or just something coming loose if you're lucky !!)

Coil failure is typified by a lack of free-revving and power above 3000rpm...like someone's 'turned off' a couple of cylinders !

Incidentally, my problem (that was initially diagnosed as coils) was traced to a faulty Air Mass Meter.... apparently very similar symptoms to the coils going, but (typically) a damn site more expensive to fix !!


----------



## Guest

L rod coils are out now!!


----------



## Guest

I have just had a single coil replaced apparently they are even more prone to go during a cold spell !


----------



## tikki

After owning 7 audis, I'm finally purchasing a 225 TT coupe from a dealer next week.
It's a 2001 with only 3400 genuine miles.
I've asked the dealer if the coil packs have been replaced, to be told tha


----------



## tikki

Whooooops..... Don't know what happened there!
This is what should have been posted!!

After 10 years of Audi ownership and 7 Audis, we have finaly decided to buy a 225TTC.
We take delivery of the 2001 model next week......It has only done 3400 miles!!.
I asked the dealer if the coil packs have been changed (I'm worried that by the time the warranty runs out, it won't have done enough mileage for them to fail!) They told me that the 2001 coil packs were fault free and that it was only the later ones that caused problems. I've been a lurker on this forum for several months now and tend to think that the coil problem almost certainly exists on 2001 year models.

Any advice much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chris, My July 2001 TTC225 has the "faulty" coil packs which have not failed yet. 
My dealer will not replace, until failure or the workshop recall which is supposed to happen sometime later this year. Audi CS have told me the same.
Harold.


----------



## Audi_Insider

: Phone your local dealer NOW. Coils are now being replaced under warranty - 2001 model TT's ARE affected


----------



## raven

> Whooooops..... Â Don't know what happened there!
> This is what should have been posted!!
> 
> After 10 years of Audi ownership and 7 Audis, we have finaly decided to buy a 225TTC.
> We take delivery of the 2001 model next week......It has only done 3400 miles!!.
> I asked the dealer if the coil packs have been changed (I'm worried that by the time the warranty runs out, it won't have done enough mileage for them to fail!) They told me that the 2001 coil packs were fault free and that it was only the later ones that caused problems. Â I've been a lurker on this forum for several months now and tend to think that the coil problem almost certainly exists on 2001 year models.
> 
> Any advice much appreciated.
> 
> Chris


Your dealer ain't telling the truth. My April 2001 TT had dodgy coils.


----------



## mab

I am sure the answer to this question is somewhere, but there is just too much info on coil packs to find it.

What reg cars is it possible to have faulty coil packs fitted?

I am assuming Y reg through to 02 reg... is this correct?


----------



## RobbieTT

> Whooooops..... Â Don't know what happened there!
> This is what should have been posted!!
> 
> After 10 years of Audi ownership and 7 Audis, we have finaly decided to buy a 225TTC.
> We take delivery of the 2001 model next week......It has only done 3400 miles!!.
> I asked the dealer if the coil packs have been changed (I'm worried that by the time the warranty runs out, it won't have done enough mileage for them to fail!) They told me that the 2001 coil packs were fault free and that it was only the later ones that caused problems. Â I've been a lurker on this forum for several months now and tend to think that the coil problem almost certainly exists on 2001 year models.
> 
> Any advice much appreciated.
> 
> Chris


Dead easy to check. Pop off the engine cover (with a 50p) and have a look at the top of the coil. Wak has pictures on his site to show you what to look for. Easy.


----------



## Wak

I just got some information which is from a good source:-

The official affected TTs are as follows; 
(all by chassis no) 
TRU...8N.11028943 to TRU...8N.11049118 
TRU...8N.21000118 to TRU...8N.21029613 
TRU...8N.31000101 to TRU...8N.31000176

the affected engine codes are ARY,AUM,AUQ,AWP,BAM.

The centres are told to change them only upon complaint.Audi Roaside will change all non J,L types when called to a breakdown.At the moment AudiAG only recongnises 1.8T coil problems,not 2.0 and 3.0 engines(red coils are the same as black,only colour diff!!!) 
The workshop action is known as 28D2.


----------



## seangray

Walked into my local stealer on Monday to buy the pukka screen wash for the fan nozzles. Mentioned the issue of roll back on the windows and faulty coil packs.

Received a phone call on Wednesday regarding the window motors replacement under warranty and they confirmed that all dealerships should now be checking all cars at risk of the coil pack issue.

They called it a "coil pack campaign" and that it had only been approved by Audi UK as of last week.

Apparently they have been instructed to inspect all at risk cars when they come in for routine work.

Political correctness for a re-call??

Its now Friday and have just picked up my car with two new window motors and a full set of new coil packs ;D ;D. All work under warranty / re-call / campaign.

No matter what its called it was free and with zero hassle from the stealer.

Suggest you all wonder down to your local stealer asap.

Graysea
225 TTC


----------



## sattan

When my car was booked in for new pads, I asked them to check & replace the coil packs (no failures experienced, but didn't want to!)

The replaced them all no problems - I did explain that I was going away to Europe for a while with the car (cannonball run) and they did it without any argument,


----------



## Steve_C

Was told yesterday by Wimbledon Audi that they will get a message on their system for all affected chassis numbers, but even though I've had one failure my car was not on the list. Otherwise they will replace on failure only, not when you go in for other work.


----------



## itextt

Had problems today with engine temp sensor which was replaced by Audi Assistance and at the same time they fitted 4 coil packs. Runs much better now.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, All coil packs replaced today under warranty, no failures, went in to fix dash pod problems.
No hassle encountered, dash prob fixed within a week of occurence. 
Sinclair Audi, West Wales was the dealer.
Harold.


----------



## pumaspeed

bought the car in june, within the first 2 months first coil pack went, 2 weeks later windows started going down by themselves....could have quite easily lost car because of this. Then only last week on the m62 another coil pack went : and of course no credit on mobile to make a call, had to go for a walk with my 7 year old. Upon taking to audi wakefield have to say they replaced the rest.
I love this car far quicker than anything i have ever had before, someone tell me that it gets better and not to part with it!!!!

karen ( The better half of pumaspeed )


----------



## DXN

Wak, Silly question but my number on my car seems to have 9 numbers after the 8N bit. It starts with a 32 so I guess I'm alright but are these numbers OK?



> I just got some information which is from a good source:-
> 
> The official affected TTs are as follows;
> (all by chassis no)
> TRU...8N.11028943 to TRU...8N.11049118
> TRU...8N.21000118 to TRU...8N.21029613
> TRU...8N.31000101 to TRU...8N.31000176
> 
> the affected engine codes are ARY,AUM,AUQ,AWP,BAM.
> 
> The centres are told to change them only upon complaint.Audi Roaside will change all non J,L types when called to a breakdown.At the moment AudiAG only recongnises 1.8T coil problems,not 2.0 and 3.0 engines(red coils are the same as black,only colour diff!!!)
> The workshop action is known as 28D2.


----------



## Mackem

After 34,000 miles, I've just had my first coil pack failure today. Called Audi Assistance and although only one had failed, all 4 coil packs were replaced and my TT was up and running within 45 minutes of making the call to Audi.

I must say that I am extremely impressed with the service Audi has provided. Well done Audi! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers


----------



## moley

> After 34,000 miles, I've just had my first coil pack failure today. Â Called Audi Assistance and although only one had failed, all 4 coil packs were replaced and my TT was up and running within 45 minutes of making the call to Audi.
> 
> I must say that I am extremely impressed with the service Audi has provided. Â Well done Audi! Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Cheers


Hi Tony (Mackem),

Sorry about your probs, but sounds like Audi sorted it pretty well. If so, could you post your feedback to our new "quattrotech" guy on the thread he started (if you haven't done so already). At least this gives a balanced view.

Hope to see you soon .. and hope your lad is doing okay in the US.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Wak

> Wak, Silly question but my number on my car seems to have 9 numbers after the 8N bit. It starts with a 32 so I guess I'm alright but are these numbers OK?


Hi, if its 9 digits and starts 32 then you may fall into this range:-

TRU...8N.21000118 to TRU...8N.21029613
TRU...8N32nnnnnnn

or you may be out of the range...as yours and mine are pretty close I'd take a guess that you are at risk but also remember the cold temps are starting and there is a higher risk of failure now....including the few here I've heard of 6 failures now in the last 2 weeks where as very few occured in Summer.


----------



## gcp

Thanks for the chassis numbers Wak

Looks like mine is about 3500 clear though how that works I have no idea as my packs look like the affected ones. (from your picture)


----------



## Mackem

Moley

Thanks for your comments. Delighted with Audi service. My lad is doing great in the US, coming home for Xmas, maybe we can do that London cruise again!

Cheers


----------



## Sim

Wak - cheers! I did fall into the range. I took my car in this morning for a problem with the brakes and found a need a part replacing. The garage also told me about the coilpack recall and said they would replace those too. No prompting needed ;D


----------



## bobdabuilda

Then why won't bridgend audi do mine?????????  and mine is BAM engine code!!


----------



## quattrotech

hi all,
sorry for confusion with chassis numbers from WAK.
The digit after the N is of no relevence(it is for country emmission codes).The last group of numbers are your actuall build numbers for the cars and the coil mods are based on these.
If you wanna know more just ask.

QT

p.s the code goes 8N=TT,1,2or3= model year of car 2001,2002 or2003 and the numbers are for build.


----------



## DXN

> hi all,
> sorry for confusion with chassis numbers from WAK.
> The digit after the N is of no relevence(it is for country emmission codes).The last group of numbers are your actuall build numbers for the cars and the coil mods are based on these.
> If you wanna know more just ask.
> 
> QT
> 
> p.s the code goes 8N=TT,1,2or3= model year of car 2001,2002 or2003 and the numbers are for build.


The numbers above have all got 8 numbers and mine has 9 (still not clear about that) how many number should the car have??

So the first number be ignored then making 8. If so it makes more sense and puts me in the picture.


----------



## quattrotech

you got it. you will have 9 numbers but ignore the first one which is your emission code,if you look on your data sticker(white one in serv book or on boot floor pan)the numbers Audi use for chassis ID are bigger than the rest.


----------



## Guest

DOes this Coil pack problem manifest itself on 2000 models, and if so, what is the problem - i.e. what happens if not replaced...?


----------



## scoTTy

If you look back through this thread you'll find the associated guidelines for which chassis numbers are affected.

If you do have a coil go you effectively end up one cyclinder short. It'snot adivsable to drive on but once fixed there does not appear to be any knock on effects.


----------



## newt

Had a coil pack go today, staggerd into Heritage AUDI Salisbury, 25 min to change all 4. Gave me a refund of Â£21 for the pack I had, plus continuous Coffee for me and wife, good service.


----------



## scoTTy

My car is 19 months outside of warranty and was not supplied by Audi UK but I had all the coil packs replaced as requested with no problems.


----------



## RobbieTT

Not been on this thread for a while... but:

Wife comes in and says 'engine light thingy is on, loss of power, rough running and smell of petrol from exhaust'. :'(

Noooooo not again! 

Step outside to see V6 still in garage and ok. She had taken the 1.8T Passat... phew, of sorts. VW treat us worse than Audi when it comes to these things. No 3 coil pack inbound. They have been swapping old type for old type for some time now. Hope he brings some better ones tonight.


----------



## purplett

Not bin on here for yonks meself but yes u guessed it, #3 went last Thursday. The previous 2 were January earlier this year and December '02. Must be a seasonal thing. Anyway, ADT sorted the fourth "suspect" one at the same time so I'm now not expecting any more.

Oh and all on a Y-plate import 225 at no cost to me. 

Andy


----------



## RobbieTT

VW assist got here in bugger all squared. Fitted 4 type 'L'. Said the last batch were worse than ever! Cold snap does the damage. He had done 12 cars that day alone for coil packs, cleaned the place out!


----------



## donna_kebab

Well one of ROO's coils finally went pop last week after 38,000 and a cold morning, I was less than 0.5 miles from the nearest dealer (mention no names, I was in Camberley!) and they wouldn't come and get me, didnt fancy risking it getting it there to find that they couldnt fit me in until February 2009 and no courtesy car, so called audi assistance, with me within 40 mins and 4 shiny new good coils, why o why can' the stealers go to the same school of quality and customer focus as Audi Assistance?!

DONS


----------



## raven

Just thought I would post that I have finally received my refund of Â£104 for the coil pack on my old TT that went about 18 months ago. Whites Audi in Wimbledon have been taken over so no doubt that slowed things down a bit, but it just shows persistence pays off.


----------



## stevieteetee

hi all
car started playing up sunday, got it back on the drive, called audi assistance monday moring all 4 coil packs changed , car runing great again
steve


----------



## scottm

To add another experience...

One of my coil packs went just before Christmas. As luck would have it, I was a mile from an Audi dealer (Aston Green, Reading), so limped there, explained the problem and asked if they could fix it there-and-then. An hour later, four new coil packs, problem solved. I was happy, I'd expected them not to be able to do it same-day. I noticed that their computer already had a note against my records saying my car was due a coil-pack recall, although as per previous posts, it seems they wait until it actually goes wrong.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Hmmm... someone got a dead coil pack so I can get mine done then ;D


----------



## RobbieTT

> VW assist got here in bugger all squared. Â Fitted 4 type 'L'. Â Said the last batch were worse than ever! Â Cold snap does the damage. Â He had done 12 cars that day alone for coil packs, cleaned the place out!


Never though I would be posting again so soon on this thread.

Since last time I had to call them again, but the guy found no3 pack was not pushed home...

Today found no3 and no1 had worked their way out. Pushed them both back in but they popped out within a few miles.

The assist man is on his way...

New problem with the latest type L packs?


----------



## mother

I had no. 1 coil go on saturday night on the A406 but had it replaced by the AA man in less than an hour from placing the call. He said that coil no. 4 usually goes a month or 2 after coil no 1, should I take my car to Audi and ask them to change all the coils? Can I claim the cost for the replacement back from Audi?


----------



## TTonyY

My first TT (had it for 6 weeks - grinning is starting to give me jaw ache!!).

Had the window drop issue on Christmas day and booked it into Whetstone Audi today for them to look at the problem, arrived and was told they would look at windows and they already had it booked in on the worksheet as a manafacturer recall to replace all 4 coil packs.

Just got a call to say all 4 coil packs have been replaced and window motor should be in next week.

Pretty impressed with the service !


----------



## michael_barnes

I have had an Intermittent problem with my fuel guage and thought nothing of it. Just been reading article on dash pods and I am gutted. Warranty expires 12 days ago. Booked into Audi this Thursday for investigation and Audi MAY contribute towards it. I will be really annoyed if they do not pay the full bill and problem started before.

Am I likely to have problems with coil pack??


----------



## Foiel

Hi,

but if i order a new TT coupÃ¨ 225 Quattro next month will i have the coil pack problem or Audi have found the solution for it ?? ??? ???

Thanks


----------



## RobbieTT

> Hi,
> 
> but if i order a new TT coupÃ¨ 225 Quattro next month will i have the coil pack problem or Audi have found the solution for it ?? Â ??? Â ???
> 
> Thanks


They think they have fixed it. Not heard of a 'J' type going wrong yet, appart from mine being blown off!


----------



## pgtt

My coils packs went just now 
Chassis No, 8N21031730


----------



## KekseKaempfer

Hi TT Dudes,

I had a coil pack go on my Turbo Bug yesterday. I was on my way to the stealership at the time (20K service). They replaced all four as there was a service recall.

Chris


----------



## DXN

Bad luck chris (infact good luck that you were on your way to a service) did you limp to the dealer?, told you you should have got a TT Â :-/
(he's ma bruver, if you don't know , I'll ring tonight for the gossip)
This post could be the kiss of death for my coils, then he'll be laughing.

Do you think mine will be replced when its serviced or do I have to complain of a few misfires to get it done?
Any advice



> Hi TT Dudes,
> 
> I had a coil pack go on my Turbo Bug yesterday. I was on my way to the stealership at the time (20K service). They replaced all four as there was a service recall.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Wak

I guess.."he aint heavy he's my bruva!" counts in this case.

I suggest you call me sometime to discuss how you could approach this.


----------



## KekseKaempfer

> Bad luck chris (infact good luck that you were on your way to a service) did you limp to the dealer?, told you you should have got a TT :-/
> (he's ma bruver, if you don't know , I'll ring tonight for the gossip)
> This post could be the kiss of death for my coils, then he'll be laughing.
> 
> Do you think mine will be replced when its serviced or do I have to complain of a few misfires to get it done?
> Any advice


LOL. They are popping right now!!!

They will (should) all be replaced when you take the car in for a routine service.

The car went surprisingly well on three cylinders. A bit lumpy on acceleration mind.


----------



## Audifin

After one week of true fun TT ownership one of the coil packs failed yesterday on our 225...

The car has been built in February '02 although its been registered June '03 (been a show car for some time). I guess the coil pack didn't like the minus 17,5 Celcius (thats about 1F) we had yesterday morning here in Helsinki, Finland.

Anyway, the dealer changed all four coils and we're back on the road again.


----------



## DXN

As above I reckon audi are dreading the possibility of -15 degrees in the UK :-/


----------



## KekseKaempfer

> As above I reckon audi are dreading the possibility of -15 degrees in the UK :-/


The thing is, they now have the parts to replace as they go. When this whole situation first arose, you couldn't get coil packs for love nor money and plenty of Turbo/V5 owners were pottering about in 1.0 Polos while their cars stood in stealer repair bays waiting.


----------



## whisperingdeath

never actually understood what a coil pack was ... until mine failed this morning!
car now in garage and driving a fiesta hire car!!!


----------



## Wak

> never actually understood what a coil pack was ... until mine failed this morning!
> car now in garage and driving a fiesta hire car!!!


is it all fixed? suprising coil packs were not in stock for you. :-/


----------



## wendi

Morning all!
Had my first coil pack failure last night (cylinder 2), only a couple of weeks after getting the dealer to check they weren't the 'faulty' ones. I'll rant about the 4 hour wait to be recovered last night in the flame room , however when the Audi technician arrived this morning he kindly changed all four coils for me (cheers mate ;D).
Audi are still telling me that they won't replace coils unless they fail, which is bad news for us lone drivers out there. 
Thanks to the forum I knew what to expect - had I not known what to expect in a coil pack failure though, I would have been awful worried about my poor 17 month old car!!
:-/


----------



## Wak

Hi Wendi,

glad you got it sorted, If I were you I would take this up with Audi CS, specially if a dealer was specifically asked to check and didnt tell you.

I think ask for compensation for the inconvenience of a known problem and how being prewarned, you were lied to by a dealer who could have easily ensured you of peace of mind in driving your car.

its up to you really but if you dont ask you dont get :-/


----------



## wendi

Hi Wak,
I don't think I can complain about the dealer as they checked for me and said that though they were the part number that had failed on some cars, my car wasn't within the chassis range to get them all changed - they said I could take it up the Audi CS if I wanted to, which I hadn't gotton round to!
I plan to write to Audi CS regarding not getting them done as a safety issue for lone women drivers though, as I could have ended up waiting on the hard shoulder for recovery - waiting in an empty and closed service station was pretty scary. :-[


----------



## jonah

I had a similar problem as you had, The coils are down as a service recall (coils will be replaced when cars service) but mine went in for a service and a week later I had acoil go Â  I went to the dealers and apparently when you car details are bought up on the comp it shold flash up to replace them, this is all done again the ECU/chassis code and mine wasn't listed and so they weren't changed although they were the faulty type Â :-/


----------



## scoTTy

It seems there's a lack of consistency. My out of warranty car went in for a service and I asked them to swap out the coil packs.

All four were done with out question.


----------



## jonah

I believe now after speaking to Audi CS Audi will replace anyones coils if one fails.
Also when your car is serviced they will change them IF the chassis number is covered ( you could have H coils and they wont get changed)They have used chassis numbers as a guide and as stocks get larger the chasis numbers are increased untill all chassis numbers are covered.



> It seems there's a lack of consistency. My out of warranty car went in for a service and I asked them to swap out the coil packs.
> 
> All four were done with out question.


----------



## jtr63

Someone (Wak ?) previously posted a list of chassis numbers that were candidates for changing coil packs. Jonah's post appears to indicate this list is getting larger. My Y reg TTR was not in the original batch, but is of an age where failures are common. Is anyone able to post a current list ?
TIA
John


----------



## Wak

> Someone (Wak ?) previously posted a list of chassis numbers that were candidates for changing coil packs. Â Jonah's post appears to indicate this list is getting larger. Â My Y reg TTR was not in the original batch, but is of an age where failures are common. Â Is anyone able to post a current list ?
> TIA
> John


As far as I know there hasnt been a new chassis list released.

I think you should keep it simple take a look at your coil packs and if they are H type then do not rely on them and insist they are changed...

there's been enough information that the H types are bad and how do you know that your car out of the chassis ranges doesnt happen to have had a replacement coil pack fitted at some time which is from the bad batch of H packs...get them changed for peace of mind! Â :-/


----------



## shane45

Well I thought we had escaped the coil prob. but no. Anyway I had a positive experience  !

called Southampton Audi who gave me the number of Audi assistance 0800 699999. My TT in an import from 2001 and therefore only had 1 year of original warranty.

Less than 2 hours and the man from Audi arrived and all 4 coils replaced no questiions asked.

As the car was sat on the drive at home I wasn't concerned about the approx. 2 hour wait.

Regards Shane.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Going to the start of the Peak Cars tour 8:30 this am, driving through sunny Disley.... stutter, stutter, engine management light...argh... bet i know what that is... whip out the Laptop...sure enough cyl 4 misfire...rats... stealer told me they'd been changed at the AVS service..... 

Call Audi Assist... sorry sir, its Sunday and the only tech for that area doesnt start till 9 and he's in Loughboro... he'll be with you by 10:45...

Actuall he was there by 10:30, 4 packs changed and rolling by 10:50.... managed to meet the others at the start of stage 2 at Beeston before 12:00.


----------



## aycer

> stealer told me they'd been changed at the AVS service.....


This is the sort of thing that totally destroys any trust or confidence you may have have in a dealer. Will you belive anythig they say ever again? Why do they lie? Spoilt your weekend. Hope you give them a good roasting. :-/


----------



## RoyTT225

My 2002 TT went in for its first AVS on Saturday, only done 8500 miles. On Monday night on the way home Number 2 cylinder coil pack failed. Audi Assistance were out in a very prompt 45 mins and put it right 

No mention made at AVS that they had even looked at coil packs ???


----------



## scottm

>> No mention made at AVS that they had even looked at coil packs

They won't look at them, or replace them, unless you actually report a failure. Although it seems the Audi UK database has details of which cars still have faulty coil packs (to help them diagnose the problem), there has been no general recall, and they won't just replace them if they haven't failed.

Seems just bad timing in your case that they failed right after the service (although possibly something done during the service inadvertently aggravated the problem).


----------



## Guest

and finally I suffer the fate of a coil pack failure... 

wak-assist sorted it out  you are a legend


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Sinclair-Audi replaced all 4 of mine without a failure at its 1st AVS service. It must depend on the dealer.
Sinclair-Audi, West Wales. Neyland branch.
Harold. ;D


----------



## johncavanagh

How does one click work exactly


----------



## Wak

> How does one click work exactly


look here:-
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... ;start=0#8
:-/


----------



## Rogue

Hi all.
I'm back again 

Suffered the dreaded coil pack failure in February.
A quick call to Audi and two hours later all 4 were replaced (51 plate 225 with 16k miles).

Rogue


----------



## popeye64

Hi folks

Mine went a couple of weeks ago. Drove into work, no probs. After work, drove literally couple hundred meters-cough splutter, engine management light on. Phoned audi assist, 'sorry sir can only send out an RAC man to diagnose the problem-but it sounds like the coil pack. Would be better if you can wait till 2mrw when an audi technician will be with you'.

So i did, they even paid for me a taxi to and from work the following morning-best of it is i'd only been at work an hour before they phoned to say he'd be with me in 20 minutes. He was there no more than 30 minutes, changed the coil pack and everything is hunky dorey again-for the time being (just had the clutch/flywheel changed last week!). Mines a 51 225 with 26k on the clock. [smiley=wings.gif]

Popeye 64


----------



## PaulRS3

had mine checked on my first service at my request and they are going to replace them FOC.

This is a May 2003 registered S3.


----------



## gunther73

have yet to pick up my 2000 225ttc

when I test drove it, no apparent probs.

What should I look for to see if coil pack have been replaced?

Also, if they havent been replaced, what should I ask the dealer (porsche newcastle) to check? if anything :!:


----------



## Wak

gunther73 said:


> have yet to pick up my 2000 225ttc
> 
> when I test drove it, no apparent probs.
> 
> What should I look for to see if coil pack have been replaced?
> 
> Also, if they havent been replaced, what should I ask the dealer (porsche newcastle) to check? if anything :!:


Look for a J or L type of coil pack, the last letter in the part number...

some information here:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/coilrecall.htm


----------



## DXN

When I had my AVS done I was told the coil packs would be replaced before I even asked.
Never had a problem with them. (touch wood)


----------



## LeeS3

My coilpacks appear to have packed in last night - 35,000 miles and was due for 2nd AVS this coming saturday.

What are you people saying, because it looks like you're getting audi techs to come out even though your vehicles are out of warranty?

Mine's and RHD import (GERMAN!) and warranty lasped in December.. 

Also, as an aside. I had a tech check my coilpacks when it was in the shop over a year ago and he confirmed that they were the latest editions?? So could this be a new coilpack vunerability or should we just expect the feckers to fail every 30-40k miles.


----------



## Wak

Have you checked them yourself that they are J or L packs?

I think if you call Audi Assist and see what they say they will advise you if they will come out to change them.

:?


----------



## hellraiser

WhatÂ´s the coilpack?

What does it do?Or whatÂ´s it for?


----------



## LeeS3

Maybe I have a more general electrical problem, something to do with the alternator as, the starter light stays on, and flashes when I accelerate. Never had the EPC light come on/flash etc. 

Going to limp the few miles down the road to Audi Finchley this morning.. :?


----------



## hellraiser

My car has done a strange...very strange thing.....

Sometimes it just....turns of......iÂ´m moving and then pufffff.....just turns off!! 

It has happened for 2 times already!!

I wonder what that could be!! :?:


----------



## Chip_iTT

hellraiser said:


> WhatÂ´s the coilpack?
> 
> What does it do?Or whatÂ´s it for?


Coilpack is the individual ignition coil that sits on top of each sparkplug. There was a manufacturing reliability problem with mid-2001 thro early 2003 packs and Audi did a swap out FOC.


----------



## LeeS3

Nope audi confirmed that I have the dread coil pack failure and it would seem (haven't paid yet) that even though its an import that the coils have been swapped FOC.


----------



## D5GUN

Just had all coils replaced by Audi Wakefield at no cost under manufacture recall when it was in for its year 4 service. My baby was first registered in Oct 2001 and I've been lucky - no problems at all with coil failure. But now they've been changed and that's one (well, four actually) less thing(s) to worry about.


----------

